# Hazmat Paramedic Training/Certification



## AeroClinician (Sep 10, 2012)

It seems like when it comes to treatment and management of hazmat patients there is lacking of standardization of training and certification of ALS providers to ensure appropriate knowledge base. It appears that this may be a hole in the system in that paramedic classes (which are suppost to be standardized by DOT) vary in the scope of this area and are producing ALS providers that vary in the amount of training they receive in ALS Hazmat treatment if any at all. Is this because hazmat patients are not an everyday occurance? I would like to see either a state certification component to make ALS providers "Hazmedics" or greater improvement in Hazmat training within the paramedic course so every paramedic is a Hazmedic. Right now there are non standardized extra classes for treatment of hazmat patients, problem is they are non-standardized which means the quality varies class to class which means medical directors have a harder time allowing medics that have taken the informal Hazmedic class practice treatment of hazmat patients because the quality of the class can't be ensured.

In Florida there is no state Hazmedic certification for ALS providers, is there any in other states?


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 10, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing that stops an EMS provider from taking the same extra hazmat courses the FD takes.

Medics do not need another half assed 16 hour merit badge course. 

This is exactly one of the areas FDs do better at than EMS. 

Some countries actually require their medics to be tech rescue certified. (including hazmat) as part of their job. 

Since not all medics will require all additional skills, making it standard is a waste. 

If you feel you need a hazmat class, take one. Present your additional credentials to your employer and ask for a raise.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 10, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> If you feel you need a hazmat class, take one. Present your additional credentials to your employer and ask for a raise.



:rofl: Good luck!


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> :rofl: Good luck!



That was my point.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 10, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Medics do not need another half assed 16 hour merit badge course.



What he said 



Veneficus said:


> If you feel you need a hazmat class, take one. Present your additional credentials to your employer and ask for a raise.



that should have had a liquid warning as I just shot iced tea out of my nose...


----------



## Jambi (Sep 10, 2012)

Stuff like this already exists btw just without the nasty merit badge aftertaste.

http://www.teex.com/teex.cfm?pageid=estiprog&area=esti&templateid=1410


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 10, 2012)

How much different is treating a deconned hazmat patient than any other toxicological emergency? I just don't see the need....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 10, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> How much different is treating a deconned hazmat patient than any other toxicological emergency? I just don't see the need....



Agreed. During my medic class we were all certified to the CBRNE Operations level. 
Interesting class but I didn't learn anything about treatments, all hot zone operations and decon, which at my agency we don't operate in, warm zone yes but not the hot zone. 

Just like most all treatments in U.S. EMS we treat symptoms and transport after decon.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 10, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> That was my point.



Didnt think you were serious.-_-


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 10, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Didnt think you were serious.-_-



I have a very dry sense of humor.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Sep 10, 2012)

I think all first responders should be trained to the Hazardous Materials Operations Level.  It is a course that can be given in two days, and should teach responders how to protect themselves, most importantly.

Going in to the hot zone to treat patients should not just be a certification to the technician level.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that there is a Hazmat specialist (or advanced technician as they are now calling it) certification in something like EMS roles or EMS treatment.  Its something like that.  

If we are going to dedicate ourselves to going in and treat and/or manage the pt, we should have a proper education to do so.  If not, let them bring the pt to you in the cold zone.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 10, 2012)

I think trying to treat patients in a hot zone is absolutely futile.

The hot zone of a hazmat incident is the same as a structure fire or underwater.

The very environment is incompatable with life. 

Is the goal going to be to restore life in such an environment?

That sounds way too much like work for a predictable lack of payoff.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 10, 2012)

Delaware has ToxMedic protocols that medics with additional training, the AHLS class, may use on approval of the county medical director. 

http://www.dhss.delaware.gov/dph/ems/files/toxmedic2010.pdf

Our county HazMed team provides decon and medical at any county hazmat incident. 







And yes, it's an additional duty and there is a pay increase associated with being on the haz med team.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 10, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I have a very dry sense of humor.



You have a sense of humor? :rofl:


h34r:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 10, 2012)

The most useless accessory vehicles in NYC EMS.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 11, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> The most useless accessory vehicles in NYC EMS.



I call the only airpack and the 2pam kit


----------



## Christopher (Sep 13, 2012)

Firehazmedic said:


> It seems like when it comes to treatment and management of hazmat patients there is lacking of standardization of training and certification of ALS providers to ensure appropriate knowledge base. It appears that this may be a hole in the system in that paramedic classes (which are suppost to be standardized by DOT) vary in the scope of this area and are producing ALS providers that vary in the amount of training they receive in ALS Hazmat treatment if any at all. Is this because hazmat patients are not an everyday occurance? I would like to see either a state certification component to make ALS providers "Hazmedics" or greater improvement in Hazmat training within the paramedic course so every paramedic is a Hazmedic. Right now there are non standardized extra classes for treatment of hazmat patients, problem is they are non-standardized which means the quality varies class to class which means medical directors have a harder time allowing medics that have taken the informal Hazmedic class practice treatment of hazmat patients because the quality of the class can't be ensured.
> 
> In Florida there is no state Hazmedic certification for ALS providers, is there any in other states?



No such cert requirement in NC, however, I would recommend taking AHLS to up your HAZMAT game. The classes are usually very well done, requiring a Toxicologist be present/available to answer questions. When I took it we had a Toxicologist do lecture for most of the class. Learned quite a bit.


----------



## clearblueskies (Sep 13, 2012)

The certification that you are looking for is one that I am actually certified in. The class is called AHLS or Advanced Hazmat Life Support. It is an expensive class to take and is by far one of the most difficult classes that I have ever taken. It is designed for Medics, Physicians and Pharmacists to take, and get certified as an Advanced emergency medical provider to hazmat patients both on and off hazmat scenes. If you need more information on having a class or finding a class I can help you as I am an instructor. Thanks and I hope this helps!


----------



## 325Medic (Sep 13, 2012)

I have taken the class (paid by the county / anti-terrorism) 2 times and learned things both times. Good class and it really breaks it down in the book to the cellular level.

325.


----------

